# Raubfische halten



## saiz1402 (14. Juni 2018)

Hallo,

Bin recht neu hier und wollte mal fragen wie macht Ihr das mit den Raubfischen wenn ihr vom Boot aus angelt und ihr den Fisch mitnehmen wollt. Wie bzw "lagert" Ihr dem Fisch so lange?

Und darf man in den Niederlanden sowas benutzen ?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfische halten*

Es mag vielleicht nicht ganz direkt zum Thema passen, dennoch sehe ich mich in der Pflicht, dich darüber aufzuklären, dass die Entnahme von Raubfischen in den Niederlanden ein heikles Thema sein kann.

Grundsätzlich wird es nicht gerne gesehen, wenn man in den Niederlanden (vor allem als Deutscher) zum angeln fährt um dort (viel) Fisch zu entnehmen. Das Angeln ist dort stark in der Kultur verankert und gehört zur Freizeit und Erholung. Es wird dort gern gesehen, wenn man den Fisch nach dem Fang schonend zurücksetzt.

Den Regeln entsprechend darf man - je nach Region und Gewässer - aber manche Raubfische entnehmen. Der *Hecht* darf nur *in sehr wenigen Regionen* entnommen werden und dann auch nur maximal einen. Beim Zander ist es ebenfalls unterschiedlich. Mehr wie zwei Exemplare darfst du sowieso nicht entnehmen. Und mittlerweile gelten in immer mehr Gewässern Verbote, den Zander zu entnehmen. Außerdem wurde in vielen Bereichen, wo das entnehmen noch erlaubt ist, der Zander auf ein Entnahmefenster mit maximal 70cm gelegt. Dort größere Fische zu entnehmen ist verboten.


Grundsätzlich ist mir keine Regel bekannt, die ein solches Utensil verbietet. Aber solltest du mit so einem Gerät gesehen werden und irgendwo die Fische am Boot hängen haben, du wirst mit hoher wahrscheinlich sehr schnell kontrolliert werden. So liberal die Niederlande auch sind, bei dem Thema Entnahme - vor allem in den Ballungsgebieten mit vielen Deutschen Anglern - können unsere Nachbarn gerne Mal sehr streng reagieren.

In dem Sinne meine Empfehlung an dich: Die Deutsche Denkweise ablegen, denn wir sind Gäste dort. Und als Gäste hält man sich nicht nur an die Regeln, sondern auch an die Sitten und Bräuche und stößt niemandem vor den Kopf.

P.S. Es ist nicht daran auszusetzen, wenn man Mal einen Fisch in passender Größe entnimmt. Aber das sollte eben auch die Ausnahme sein.


----------



## Wilhelm (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfische halten*

Hallo Saiz 1402
Nein darfst du nicht.

Lese dir bitte dieses sehr gut durch ( alles.)

https://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/


Wichtiger Auszug zu eins:
*Verhalten als Sportfischer*
Der Kodex für Sportfischer basiert auf dem „Code of Practice for Recreational Fisheries“ der European Inland Fisheries Advisory Commission / Food and Agriculture Organization. Mit dem Beschluss vom 04. Juni 2011 wurde der Verhaltenskodex vom Sportvisserij Nederland in die Landelijke Lijst van Viswateren aufgenommen.

Beim Sportangeln sind Tiere beteiligt. Als Angler sollst du die Tiere sorgfältig und respektvoll behandeln und Stress und Verletzungen vermeiden.
Du solltest dir darüber im Klaren sein, dass der gefangene Fisch gefährliche Fischkrankheiten verbreiten kann. Deshalb ist der Fisch immer nur wieder ins gleiche Gewässer zu setzen.
Das Angelzeug muss in Größe, Typ und Material für das Fangen von Fischen geeignet sein. Achte unbedingt darauf, dass der Haken nicht geschluckt wird, der Fisch nur im Maul gehakt wird, die Schnur nicht bricht, Verletzungen vermieden werden und der Drill nur sehr kurz dauert.
Lande den Fisch vorsichtig und halte diesen beim Abhaken gut fest.
Fische, die für den späteren Verzehr bestimmt sind, werden immer vor dem Abhaken durch einen starken Schlag auf den Kopf getötet.
*Fische dürfen nur in Setzkechern oder ähnlichen Behältern lebend untergebracht werden. *Dort sind ausreichend Platz und Sauerstoff notwendig.
In den Niederlanden ist das Angeln mit lebenden Ködern verboten.
Bei Angelturnieren ist darauf zu achten, dass der Fisch sich beim Wiegen und Zurücksetzen nicht verletzen kann. Dabei soll der Fisch nicht zu lange außer Wasser sein und schnellstmöglich an der Angelstelle zurückgesetzt werden.
Setze den Fisch im bestmöglichen Zustand zurück.
Säubere sofort nach dem Angeln die Angelstelle und nimm Angelschnüre und Müll mit.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfische halten*

Hallo Wilhelm,



Wilhelm schrieb:


> https://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/


Von der Seite muss ich *dringend abraten*, da dort falsche Regeln vermittelt werden.

Damals war dies eine gute Seite, der damalige Besitzer hat aber aufgehört und die Seite geschlossen. Irgendjemand hat sich die Domain unter den Nagel gerissen und mit neuem Inhalt gefüllt. Leider sind viele Informationen und Regeln auf der Seite falsch. Laut der Seite ist es Verboten auf Hecht zu angeln...


Da kann ich besser die offizielle Seite https://www.fishinginholland.nl/deutsch/ empfehlen. Oder unter www.holland-angeln.de habe ich auch einige Regeln übersetzt. (Noch im Aufbau)




Wilhelm schrieb:


> *Fische dürfen nur in Setzkechern oder ähnlichen Behältern lebend untergebracht werden. *Dort sind


Ich gehe davon aus, dass seine Gerätschaft für die Haltung bereits toter Fische gedacht ist.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfische halten*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Es mag vielleicht nicht ganz direkt zum Thema passen, dennoch sehe ich mich in der Pflicht, dich darüber aufzuklären, dass die Entnahme von Raubfischen in den Niederlanden ein heikles Thema sein kann.
> 
> Grundsätzlich wird es nicht gerne gesehen, wenn man in den Niederlanden (vor allem als Deutscher) zum angeln fährt um dort (viel) Fisch zu entnehmen. Das Angeln ist dort stark in der Kultur verankert und gehört zur Freizeit und Erholung. Es wird dort gern gesehen, wenn man den Fisch nach dem Fang schonend zurücksetzt.
> 
> ...



Hach wie toll wäre es, wenn jemand aus den Nachbarländern einen Beitrag über das Angeln in Deutschland wie diesen Schreiben würde.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfische halten*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Hach wie toll wäre es, wenn jemand aus den Nachbarländern einen Beitrag über das Angeln in Deutschland wie diesen Schreiben würde.


Mag vielleicht daran liegen da sich gleich Feierabend habe... aber wie habe ich den Beitrag zu verstehen? ;+


----------



## Wilhelm (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfische halten*

*Dennis danke für den Hinweis*.
Deine angeführte Seite ist super, nochmals danke dafür.
Ich hatte den Eindruck das der Fragesteller die Fische an dem System lebend hältern wollte, und das ist in den Niederlanden klar verboten.
Setzkescher oder ähnliches aber erlaubt. ( aber wem sag ich das#h)


----------



## saiz1402 (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfische halten*

Wie macht Ihr das den wenn Ihr den Fisch mitnehmen wollt aber der Fisch soll ja nicht verderben
Also wie und wo haltet Ihr den Fisch so lange?
Ich Rede auch jetzt nicht davon das man 100kg Fisch mitnimmt sondern von paar Fischen die man auch verzehrt.


----------



## saiz1402 (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfische halten*

Ja das ist dafür gedacht den Fisch Lebens da dran zu halten damit er nicht sofort verderben kann


----------



## Wilhelm (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfische halten*

Dann, lieber *saiz *hast du in den Niederlanden  ( und nicht nur dort )ein Problem.
Nur Setzkescher oder ähnliche Behälter sind gestattet.

Wenn du vom stehenden Boot angeln willst geht doch der Setzkescher.
Sonst Kühltasche ( event. mit Stromanschluss).


----------



## saiz1402 (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfische halten*

Ok danke für eure Antworten hat mir sehr geholfen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfische halten*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Mag vielleicht daran liegen da sich gleich Feierabend habe... aber wie habe ich den Beitrag zu verstehen? ;+



Freundchen, dein Arbeitstag war hart oder ich zu ungenau.

Dein Meinungsbild über die Holländer, deine Aussage im Bezug auf deren "Einstellung zum Angeln" würde ich mir gern aus der Sichtweise eines Menschen im Ausland in Richtung Deutschland wünschen.

Ganz einfach: In einem anderen Forum, ein Mensch anderer Nationalität, mit gleichem Wortlaut deines Beitrages, wäre eine wünschenswerte Wandlung. 

Deine Gedanken sind wohl noch beim verlorenen Grabenhecht.


----------



## Wilhelm (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfische halten*

Von meiner Seite,gerne doch, und bitte lese dir die Regeln durch es gibt krasse Geldstrafen in NL, und wir sind dort Gäste, das bitte ich zu beachten.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfische halten*



saiz1402 schrieb:


> Ich Rede auch jetzt nicht davon das man 100kg Fisch mitnimmt sondern von *paar Fischen* die man auch verzehrt.


Im Zuge dieses Kommentars muss ich fragen. Hast du meinen Beitrag dort oben gelesen?

Mal einen Fisch mitnehmen kann okay sein. Ein paar schließt sich bei Hecht und Zander - du sprichst ja von Raubfische - eh aus.

---
Nachtrag:


Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Deine Gedanken sind wohl noch beim verlorenen Grabenhecht.


Wir verstehen uns 
Aber ja, das wäre in der Tat sehr schön.


----------



## saiz1402 (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfische halten*

@dennis Knoll
Ja ich habe den Beitrag gelesen ich Angeln auch schon seit ja 2 Jahren in den Niederlanden aber seit Ende letzten Jahr auf raubfisch . Kann sein das ich mich etwas schlecht ausgedrückt habe aber ich bin erfolglos auf raubfisch unterwegs #d


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfische halten*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Wir verstehen uns
> Aber ja, das wäre in der Tat sehr schön.



Ich kriege nur noch Schnappatmung, wenn ich die Herrschaften beim Abschlagen jedes maßigen Fisches sehe. Da sägt man die Äste der Obstbäume ab und mosert, wenn nächstes Jahr keine Früchte dran hängen.

Stattdessen sind alle anderen Schuld, der böse Fischer, das Hochwasser, der fehlende Besatz, die unfähigen Vereine. Da helfen nur Klospülsteine, ansonsten wird jeder Fisch, der nicht bei drei im Kraut verschwunden ist, konsumiert.

Aber gut, dann verliert man auch keine großen Exemplare im Drill. :q:q:q:q


----------



## Gast (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfische halten*



saiz1402 schrieb:


> Kann sein das ich mich etwas schlecht ausgedrückt habe aber ich bin erfolglos auf raubfisch unterwegs #d


Das freut mich und viele meiner niederländischen Kollegen sehr und wir hoffen es bleibt auch so


----------



## saiz1402 (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfische halten*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Das freut mich und viele meiner niederländischen Kollegen sehr und wir hoffen es bleibt auch so



Es geht mir ja eigentlich um den Spaßfaktor |supergri
Und nicht um das abschlagen.
Es ist halt besser wenn man sich im voraus über die Regeln informiert


----------



## Gast (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfische halten*



saiz1402 schrieb:


> Es geht mir ja eigentlich um den Spaßfaktor |supergri
> Und nicht um das abschlagen.
> Es ist halt besser wenn man sich im voraus über die Regeln informiert


 Das man sich informieren sollte ist vollkommen richtig.
Aber Fische aus NL freuen sich eben sehr wenn sie sie nach dem Fang wieder schwimmen dürfen.


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfische halten*

edit by ralle


Es gibt faktische keine Jagd mehr in Holland und holländische Jäger fahren nach Deutschland um dort zu jagen.
Von ehemals 96 bejagdbaren Tierarten, sind nur noch 6 Arten übrig und eine davon ist ganzjährig geschützt (Rebhuhn).
Wenn in Holland z.B. jemand einen Fuchs bejagen will, muss er zunächst eine Einzelgenehmigung beantragen, die zumeist verweigert wird.
Noch ein paar Jahre wird es in Deutschland ähnlich sein.
Dann haben dekadente, degenerierte Bambischützer ihr Ziel erreicht!

Jürgen


----------



## Astacus74 (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfische halten*

Mal ne andere Frage wo darf man denn das 





> Und darf man in den Niederlanden sowas benutzen ?


 benutzen und denn noch mit lebenden Fischen????


Gruß Frank


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfische halten*



Astacus74 schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage wo darf man denn das  benutzen und denn noch mit lebenden Fischen????
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank



Ich denke mal im fast gesamten Rest der Welt, in Amiland und Osteuropa, Asien, Afrika definitiv!
Kaum vorstellbar für weichgespülte Fischstreichler, nicht wahr!

Jürgen


----------



## Astacus74 (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfische halten*

Was heißt Fischstreichler wenn ich einen Fisch entnehme wird er abgeschlagen,abgestochen und gut und zum lagern gibt es die Kühlbox mit Eis aber sollte da kein Platz drin sein wegen (Getränke) dann muß der Fisch wohl wieder schwimmen, eigentlich ist da immer wenig Platz drin da fällt schon des öfteren wieder einer zurück.

Was soll der Fisch da stundenlang dranhängen und rumzoteln???


Gruß Frank


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfische halten*



Astacus74 schrieb:


> Was heißt Fischstreichler wenn ich einen Fisch entnehme wird er abgeschlagen,abgestochen und gut und zum lagern gibt es die Kühlbox mit Eis aber sollte da kein Platz drin sein wegen (Getränke) dann muß der Fisch wohl wieder schwimmen, eigentlich ist da immer wenig Platz drin da fällt schon des öfteren wieder einer zurück.
> 
> Gruß Frank



Das beschriebene Prozedere bedingt natürlich, wie selbstverständlich, die Benutzung eines Fahrzeugs, um das ganze Geraffel zu transportieren!
Ich habe z.B. jahrelang ohne Fahrzeug am Wasser gestanden, da war ein Setzkescher unabdingbar um das "Lebensmittel Fisch" über einen heißen Sommertag zu bringen.
Ansonsten hätte ein morgens gefangener Fisch das Ende des Angeltages bedeutet!
Für mich ist der Setzkescher deshalb nach wie vor ein probates Mittel um Fische frisch zu halten.
Mit dem gezeigten Gerät (Fischgalgen), oder mit Anbinden, hätte ich aber auch kein moralisches Problem.
So jetzt könnt ihr wieder anfangen zu heulen!

Jürgen


----------



## Astacus74 (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfische halten*

Na Setzkescher geht ja noch, nur beim Galgen hätte ich ein Problem aber das sollte jeder für sich entscheiden (wenn denn erlaubt)


Gruß Frank


----------



## u-see fischer (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfische halten*



Astacus74 schrieb:


> Na Setzkescher geht ja noch, nur beim Galgen hätte ich ein Problem aber das sollte jeder für sich entscheiden (wenn denn erlaubt)
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank



Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass ein entsprechend großer Fisch am Galgen weniger Schaden nimmt als in einem Setzkescher.

 Im Amiland sind diese Galgen gang und gäbe, seiht man mehr als Setzkescher.


----------



## Kochtopf (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfische halten*

Ich will nur anmerken dass die NL nicht wegen der Angler aus Deutschland so acht auf ihre tollen raubfischbestände geben sondern weil sonst vor weissfischen kein Wasser zu sehen wäre (Stichwort eutrophierung durch Landwirtschaft)


----------



## Dennis Knoll (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfische halten*

edit by ralle


Im Grunde genommen interessiert uns deine Meinung zum Catch & Release gerade relativ wenig. Hier wurde eine Frage gestellt, die inklusive Aufklärung über das Angeln in den Niederlanden, beantwortet worden ist.

Und nichts für ungut. Derart sinnlose Vergleiche zeugen nicht gerade von ein sinnvollen Diskussion. Möchtest du also über C&R diskutieren bzw. dich darüber empören, dann mache es bitte im besagten Thread und nicht hier, wo Leute fragen zu Themen haben.

Taktgefühl und Anstand tut niemandem weh .


----------



## jkc (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfische halten*

 sehr nice Dennis #6


----------



## ralle (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfische halten*

Bitte beim Thema bleiben !


----------



## LexLegis (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfische halten*



saiz1402 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Bin recht neu hier und wollte mal fragen wie macht Ihr das mit den Raubfischen wenn ihr vom Boot aus angelt und ihr den Fisch mitnehmen wollt. Wie bzw "lagert" Ihr dem Fisch so lange?
> 
> ...




Wenn der Fisch mitgenommen werden soll, sind derartige Utensilien in den "modernen Zeiten" ( Stichwort Kühltasche ) ,


überflüssig.


Relevant bei Art , Zeit , Menge und Länge des entnehmbaren Fanges sind in Holland wie anderswo, ausschliesslich die Bestimmungen , die dem Angler mit Aushändigung der Papiere etc. , zugänglich gemacht werden.


Vereinfacht : auf der Karte und Gewässerordnung steht, was erlaubt ist.


2 ( oder mehr )Zander und ein paar große Barsche sind daher i.d.R. kein Problem , ich würde mich nicht verunsichern lassen , was andere Meinungen angeht.
Weißfische aus den eutrophen Gewässern zu entnehmen, ist meiner Ansicht nach sogar besonders sinnvoll.


Petri Heil.


LL


----------



## Gast (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfische halten*



LexLegis schrieb:


> 2 ( oder mehr )Zander und ein paar große Barsche sind daher i.d.R. kein Problem , ich würde mich nicht verunsichern lassen , was andere Meinungen angeht.
> L


Doch, das ist ein Problem, sogar ein großes wenn man dich dabei erwischt.
Fakt ist das C&R in NL gerne gesehen und von den meisten Anglern auch betrieben wird.
Aber sind ja nicht meine Autoreifen die dann zerstochen werden :vik:


----------



## Kochtopf (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfische halten*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Doch, das ist ein Problem, sogar ein großes wenn man dich dabei erwischt.
> Fakt ist das C&R in NL gerne gesehen und von den meisten Anglern auch betrieben wird.
> Aber sind ja nicht meine Autoreifen die dann zerstochen werden :vik:



Das ist genauso asoziale Gehirnwäsche wie alles abkloppen. Allein deswegen wundere ich mich immer wieder um den Ruf der NL als Angel Eldorado


----------



## Fruehling (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfische halten*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> ...Aber sind ja nicht meine Autoreifen die dann zerstochen werden :vik:




Eben...


----------



## greenRiver (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfische halten*



saiz1402 schrieb:


> Wie macht Ihr das den wenn Ihr den Fisch mitnehmen wollt aber der Fisch soll ja nicht verderben
> Also wie und wo haltet Ihr den Fisch so lange?
> Ich Rede auch jetzt nicht davon das man 100kg Fisch mitnimmt sondern von paar Fischen die man auch verzehrt.



Ich weiß nicht was da dran so schwer zu verstehen ist, das man in Holland den gefangenen Fisch wieder zurücksetzt, so wie es fast jeder Holländer dort auch macht. Wenn du was mitnehmen willst dann stürz dich auf die Grundeln. Da hast du genug zu tun und kannst mitnehmen so viel dein Herz begehrt. 

Manche raffen es einfach nicht und/oder Wissen sich einfach nicht zu benehmen. Da könnte ich einfach nur kotzen....


----------



## LexLegis (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfische halten*

Absurd.


Verbindliche Regeln stehen in den Papieren .
Kriminelle Begleiterscheinungen sind bei extremistischen Ansichten natürlich nie ganz auszuschliessen.


Ein Angler , der zum Eigenbedarf Fisch laut den Bestimmungen entnimmt , ist nicht zu kritisieren.


LL


----------



## Minimax (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfische halten*



LexLegis schrieb:


> Verbindliche Regeln stehen in den Papieren .
> 
> LL



Jaa-haaa.. das hat ja auch jeder begriffen. Sieh es doch mal so:
 Kein Gesetz der Welt verbietet es Dir, in Fahrstühlen, UBahnen und überhaupt im öffentlichen Raum schlimm und stinkig zu pupsen.
 Da musst allerdings damit rechnen, bei den Mitreisenden nicht besonders gut anzukommen, wenn Du es trotzdem tust.


----------



## Kochtopf (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfische halten*



Minimax schrieb:


> Jaa-haaa.. das hat ja auch jeder begriffen. Sieh es doch mal so:
> Kein Gesetz der Welt verbietet es Dir, in Fahrstühlen, UBahnen und überhaupt im öffentlichen Raum schlimm und stinkig zu pupsen.
> Da musst allerdings damit rechnen, bei den Mitreisenden nicht besonders gut anzukommen, wenn Du es trotzdem tust.



Wenn auf meinem Ticket eine höchspupszahl für die Fahrt gestanden hätte wäre ich womöglich deutlich entspannter in Nürnberg angekommen (Dienstreise Reloaded)


----------



## Minimax (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfische halten*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn auf meinem Ticket eine höchspupszahl für die Fahrt gestanden hätte...



Skandalös. Das muss verbindlich und rechtssicher geregelt werden, man weiss ja sonst gernicht wie man sich zu verhalten hat! pfpfprrpzzz.. pardon.


----------



## rhinefisher (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfische halten*



LexLegis schrieb:


> Absurd.
> 
> 
> Verbindliche Regeln stehen in den Papieren .
> ...




 Du hast garantiert nicht viele Freunde in NL.....


So ein Galgen macht eigentlich nur Sinn wenn man sich im Wasser befindet - also beim Waten und Harpunieren.. .
Petri


----------



## Fruehling (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfische halten*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Du hast garantiert nicht viele Freunde in NL........




Zumindest aber die Holländer, die selber Zander in Mengen mitnehmen, was man recht häufig beobachten kann.

Die Barschartigen sind sowieso nur Hechtfutter...


----------



## rhinefisher (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfische halten*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Zumindest aber die Holländer, die selber Zander in Mengen mitnehmen, was man recht häufig beobachten kann.
> 
> Die Barschartigen sind sowieso nur Hechtfutter...




Tja - die gibts auch.
Was ich da in den letzten 50 Jahren an Raubbau beobachten durfte, war gewiss nicht immer schön...#q.
Petri#h


----------



## LexParker2703 (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfische halten*

Ich nehme auch meinen Fisch mit, was ich darf und meine Reifen sind noch ganz habe auch schon mit paar NL Anglern geratscht mit Fisch in der Hand noch keiner hat mich angefeindet.


----------

